# [SOLVED] call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error



## jodes76 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi,

My son is having problems loading call of duty 4 modern warfare.
It fails to load and pops up with a iw3mp.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close, please tell micosoft about this problem, send or dont send box.
Can you please help us with this problem.

Jodie and Jayden


----------



## DarkTerra (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

Yeah its a bug with the lastest patch for CoD4 with Vista. You need to plug a microphone in your Microphone slot to get CoD4 Multiplayer to work. I know its weird but the same thing happened to me and that was the only thing I could do to get it to work.


----------



## jodes76 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

we are running xp not vista, although I did try the head jack and the game worked for about 5-10 minutes and then crashed. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

Hi. 
I've seen this work on a few occasion so try this:
Go into the main COD4 folder, then open the 'Miles' folder.
Find 'mssmp3.asi' and rename it to 'mssmp3.bak'.

Then try running it.


----------



## jmessy9 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*



DarkTerra said:


> Yeah its a bug with the lastest patch for CoD4 with Vista. You need to plug a microphone in your Microphone slot to get CoD4 Multiplayer to work. I know its weird but the same thing happened to me and that was the only thing I could do to get it to work.


This helped me. Try doing both microphone and headset?


----------



## jodes76 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

thanks for the tips, I did all of them and the games been running for about an hour now with no problems.
Thanks 
Jodes ray:


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

No problems.


----------



## LindaEMT (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

I am using XFire and have had this problem. I deleted XFire and it went away....
But... I was also advised to do the following.
go to start/control panel/sound/open the Recording tab, right click to see show disabled devices. click on stereo mix and this should take care of the problem. Unfortunately, I am using Vista and do not have the stereo mix option.....it may be on XP. If you are using x fire, delete it and the game will work.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*



jodes76 said:


> thanks for the tips, I did all of them and the games been running for about an hour now with no problems.
> Thanks
> Jodes ray:


Great to hear it works .Hope you son enjoys cod4, i love that game .


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: call of duty 4 iw3mp.exe error*

glad to hear that your problem beem solved, please mark this thread as solved under thread tools


----------

